# Animus' Eberron Game OOC Thread [Accepting Alts]



## Animus (Feb 3, 2005)

LiquidAtom, Simarillius, Korbin of Valenar, Strad von Zarovich, Nojiri23, Scotley:

Rogue's Gallery thread is here
Playing the Game thread is here
Here's something to get you guys started:
DMG point buy method (28)
Core classes from PHB and ECS only
Races from PHB and ECS only
Equipment from PHB and  ECS (guaranteed) other sources by DM approval
Rules from Unearthed Arcana: Weapon Group Proficiencies (mandatory), Traits, Flaws, Item Familiars, Metamagic Spell Components (optional)
I want a character profile (background, personality, description) of at least 300 words length.
Okay, so I won't be dogmatic about the length of the profile, but I do want some substance. And I want to remind you guys that by midnight EST tonight I need to know your intent to play or not. If I don't hear then, I assume you're out. Hope to hear from you soon   .


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2005)

*Hey I'm in.*

A couple of questions. Are we starting at first level, or do you plan to give us a little room to work with? I tend to get a little carried away with background/description/personailty stuff so 300 words is no problem. What sort of posting frequency are you looking for. I can post often, but I find it helpful to let everyone know before they join a game. I'll give the others a bit of a chance to chime in since I volunteered to play whatever is needed, but I have been wanting to try an item familiar...


----------



## Nephis (Feb 3, 2005)

quick post:  i'm in!


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm in. I just need some time to work out some things with my character, though I'm sure you can understand Animus. Anyways, I shall post if I come across any problems (which I shouldn't), and I look forward to playing in the future.


----------



## Animus (Feb 3, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> A couple of questions. Are we starting at first level, or do you plan to give us a little room to work with? I tend to get a little carried away with background/description/personailty stuff so 300 words is no problem. What sort of posting frequency are you looking for. I can post often, but I find it helpful to let everyone know before they join a game. I'll give the others a bit of a chance to chime in since I volunteered to play whatever is needed, but I have been wanting to try an item familiar...




Oops   ! I forgot. You start at level 3 (this is standard for games I run). Standard wealth for third level chracters (2700 gp I believe, correct me if I'm not). I am looking for a posting frequency of every other day or faster. I really would like it to be once daily, but that may be too much for some. If everyone can do once a day, then cool. If not, then every other day. Any more questions?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2005)

*Gnome*

I'm in, I'll start work on my gnome
I'll see about the 300 word profile
I'll post him here unless you open a thread in rouge's gallery.


----------



## Animus (Feb 3, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'm in, I'll start work on my gnome
> I'll see about the 300 word profile
> I'll post him here unless you open a thread in rouge's gallery.



The 300 word thing is more of a guideline than anything else   .

I'll set up a rogue's gallery thread. When I do that, I'll link it from the top post.


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 3, 2005)

*I'm in!*

Yep, definitely in.  Character will be posted by this evening.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 3, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> Oops   ! I forgot. You start at level 3 (this is standard for games I run). Standard wealth for third level chracters (2700 gp I believe, correct me if I'm not). I am looking for a posting frequency of every other day or faster. I really would like it to be once daily, but that may be too much for some. If everyone can do once a day, then cool. If not, then every other day. Any more questions?




Great thanks, that's all the questions I have for now. I agree third is an excellent starting level. I can likely post about 6 days a week, with more than one post some days if needed.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 3, 2005)

all sounds great - will start working on my changeling rogue.  may not be able to post it until monday, however - busy weekend...    :\ 

sorry


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Feb 3, 2005)

*Question...*

Animus:
I'm making a Dwarven Cleric dedicated to the Sovereign Host, and I'd like him to use a Warmace from the Complete Warrior.  Is this OK before I proceed?  I will be taking the required Weapon Group proficiencies (Clubs & Maces, Exotic Weapon - Clubs & Maces).


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2005)

Korbin of Valenar said:
			
		

> Animus:
> I'm making a Dwarven Cleric dedicated to the Sovereign Host, and I'd like him to use a Warmace from the Complete Warrior.  Is this OK before I proceed?  I will be taking the required Weapon Group proficiencies (Clubs & Maces, Exotic Weapon - Clubs & Maces).



Yes, that's OK. I have access to Complete Warrior.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep I',m in.  One human fighter coming up.  It may take me a little while to get the background together though.  As for the Unearthed Arcana stuff:  I have no idea what that is.  You may have to help me a bit on that.

Do you use the Book of Iron Might by chance?


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Yep I',m in.  One human fighter coming up.  It may take me a little while to get the background together though.  As for the Unearthed Arcana stuff:  I have no idea what that is.  You may have to help me a bit on that.



Sweet! all six people are in. 

LiquidAtom:
To summarize, this is the list of Weapon Group prof's

Axes
Basic Weapons (club, dagger, quarterstaff)
Bows
Claw Weapons
Crossbows
Druid Weapons
Exotic Double Weapons
Exotic Weapons
Flails and Chains
Heavy Blades
Light Blades
Maces and Clubs
Monk Weapons
Picks and Hammers
Polearms
Slings and Thrown Weapons
Spears and Lances

Basically, if you don't have the weapon group prof, you're at -4 to hit. Exotic weapons gives you proficiency with all the appropriate exotic weapons associated with the groups tou're proficient with. Exotic double weapons also requires you to be proficient in groups for both heads of the weapons (if the two heads are different).  Fighters start with basic weapons + any 4 others. I'll elaborate more by request.

For the optional stuff, let me know what sounds interesting and I'll elaborate more.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 4, 2005)

Animus:

Ok I have it now. It's been a long time since I've played on a regular basis.  So much stuff has come out since then.  

I found a character generator here: http://www.pathguy.com/eberron.htm
It had the flaws and traits there.  Kamvul is posted in our Rogue's Gallery, let me know if he is ok.

Scotley, it doesn't really matter to me.  Play what you will enjoy, is my advice.


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2005)

LiquidAtom:

You are correct. To reiterate for your case (fighter), you get basic + 4 others.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 4, 2005)

animus,

can you clarify something for me?  i'm debating between rogue2/fighter1 and rogue3:  with the weapon groups, do you add both character classes number, or take the higher one? i.e. 2 groups (per rogue) + 4 groups (per fighter) or simply 4 groups?  

thanks!


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2005)

*Weapon groups and multiclassing*



			
				nojiri23 said:
			
		

> animus,
> 
> can you clarify something for me?  i'm debating between rogue2/fighter1 and rogue3:  with the weapon groups, do you add both character classes number, or take the higher one? i.e. 2 groups (per rogue) + 4 groups (per fighter) or simply 4 groups?
> 
> thanks!



The rule I have decided upon is that when you multiclass, you take on (not counting basic weapons since almost all classes are guaranteed that) x-1 (minimum 1) new groups. For example, fighter gets 4 bonus groups, so multiclassing into fighter gives you 3 new groups. That would give your rogue2/fighter1 5 groups. Unless I find a better rule, this is what I'm going with.


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2005)

*On character creation*

BTW, 

That 300 word background/profile, that was just a number I came up with to inspire you to make a decent background. I want to reiterate that it is by no means an absolute requirement. It's just something to shoot for. If you don't hit it, that's OK. Good luck with the characters. I'd like for you guys to get your characters done by Monday if possible, so I can have two days to review characters and start this puppy on Wednesday. That's my ideal goal anyway   .

Before any adjustments for traits of flaws, this is how I'm doing hit points (2nd level and above):
Hit die (HP per level)
d4 (3)
d6 (4)
d8 (5)
d10 (6)
d12 (8)


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 4, 2005)

*Animus: *

I should be able to have my character and back story finished by monday. On a different note, I was wondering if you would allow the purchase of any magic items from the dmg (mainly a ring of protection +1). Thirdly, would I be able to make my character a 1st level psychic warrior/2nd level wizard?


----------



## Animus (Feb 4, 2005)

Silmarillius said:
			
		

> *Animus: *
> 
> I should be able to have my character and back story finished by monday. On a different note, I was wondering if you would allow the purchase of any magic items from the dmg (mainly a ring of protection +1). Thirdly, would I be able to make my character a 1st level psychic warrior/2nd level wizard?




Cool   
Purchases from the DMG are OK for the most part, but they are subject to my approval.
I do not have the Expanded Psionics Handbook, but I'm still OK with it provided you give me all pertinent info when we're playing.
BTW, I'd like to do all in game die rolls. If any of you have any_ strong _ aversion to this, let me know.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 4, 2005)

Animus,  I'm working on Kamvul's back story a lilttle, and was wondering where we're starting out at.  Also do you have access to the Book of Iron Might?  There were a few thing I'd like to use.  Things like fighting styles and manuvers.  Let me know.  I may be able to let you "borrow" it if you don't.  

Also is it ok if I give my PC a mithril shirt instead of a reg. chain shirt?  I believe he could afford it.
00
Mithral Shirt: This extremely light chain shirt is made of very fine mithral links. Speed while wearing a mithral shirt is 30 feet for Medium creatures, or 20 feet for Small. The armor has an arcane spell failure chance of 10%, a maximum Dexterity bonus of +6, and no armor check penalty. It is considered light armor and weighs 10 pounds.

No aura (nonmagical); Price 1,100 gp.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2005)

*More questions*

Animus,

I think a Human Bard will fill the party out nicely, so that is the direction I'm working on. I was wondering about outfiting him with an unusual weapon. Don't panic, I'm not going for some serious munchkin toy, just a little color. How do you feel about the whip dagger from Arms and Equipment or maybe something similar from Bastion's 3.5 weapon and armor book if you have that one instead? I notice that whip and whip dagger are listed in the weapon groups in UA under exotic weapons chains and flails. Given the way the weapon groups work he will have to take chain weapons and exotic weapons plus simple weapons. Thus, a fairly short list of available weapons as a bard, so it should not be unbalanced. I just noticed something else, the scourge from Complete Warrior would be a close up option if he goes with the weapon groups listed.


----------



## Animus (Feb 5, 2005)

LiquidAtom, 

We're starting in Sharn. Also, these weapon styles intrigue me. If you could let me "borrow" it, I'd appreciate it. As far as the mithril shirt goes, that's find by mee too.

Scotley, 

All of that sounds fine by me.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks, I've been given an extensive list of honeydo's to complete this weekend, so it may be Monday before I get a draft up. Looks like its going to be a fun group.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 5, 2005)

*Grotzkoshter the Magnificent*

My gnome is posted in the rouge's gallery
I'll finish him very soon.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 6, 2005)

Animus, sent you a IM through yahoo.  

I was working on my PCs background this morning, and had a new idea.  Is it possible for me to have a Ranger2/Fighter1 character?  I was going to have him as an Cyran Army scout during the Last War.  The ranger bit would make it jive well.  If so what version ranger should I use? 3.0 or 3.5


----------



## Nephis (Feb 7, 2005)

my "in progress" changeling rogue is posted in rogue's gallery - will try to finish this afternoon/eve.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 7, 2005)

Still in progress, but the stats are up. Just have to finish the background/personality stuff.


----------



## Animus (Feb 8, 2005)

LiquidAtom:

I'm using 3.5 rules, so if you go ranger, it's the 3.5 one. BTW, I'm having problems with the book of iron might. I can't download it for some reason.

Simirillius:

How's your character coming along? I need to know in order to have an idea when we can get started.

All:

I'll have input in the next 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 8, 2005)

Animus said:
			
		

> LiquidAtom:
> 
> I'm using 3.5 rules, so if you go ranger, it's the 3.5 one. BTW, I'm having problems with the book of iron might. I can't download it for some reason.




Ok.  I changed my mind, I'm just gonna leave him the way he is.  As for the BoIM, I'm not sure what the prob. is.  What error message do you get?  If you want I can resend it over Yahoo IM or email.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey is everyone still here?


----------



## Animus (Feb 9, 2005)

I am   .

Hey Simarillius, how's it coming along?


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 9, 2005)

Good deal.   I was starting to wonder.  Any luck with the BoIM?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 9, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Hey is everyone still here?




I'm still here. Real life has delayed my character a bit, but I should finish up soon.


----------



## Nephis (Feb 9, 2005)

me, too.  actually my character is pretty much finished with a couple of minor glitches to be fixed.


----------



## Animus (Feb 9, 2005)

*Approved characters*

OK gang,

Here is the list of approved characters:

Kamvul ir'Vadaya, Human Fighter 3 (LiquidAtom)
Grotzkoshter the Magnificent, Gnome Sorcerer 1/Artificer 2 (Strahd Von Zarovich)
Durak Golnisson, Dwarf Cleric 3 (Korbin of Valenar)
Jem, Female Changeling Rogue 3 (nojiri23)
Tym Therendale, Male Human Bard 3 (Scotley) [I still need to see a profile]

Simarillius, if you have a character, I need to see something by tommorrow evening, or I'll start without you then.


----------



## Animus (Feb 9, 2005)

I've added the in game thread


----------



## Nephis (Feb 10, 2005)

animus,

i sent you an email re my character.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2005)

Tym is finally finished. I fleshed out his background. Sorry it took so long, busy week. Let me know if anything needs changing.


----------



## Animus (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks for all your hard work guys. There will be an in game update coming shortly. BTW, if you have any of the Eberron supplements and notice any "contradictions" from what you know, it's because I only have the campaign setting book. So if you want to "give me some assistance" in fleshing out things, email me, at ronfrazier_at_myway.com, or post here.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 11, 2005)

Animus,  

Here are a couple of links that will help, give you a feel of the world of Eberron.


Eberron Archive

and


Korranburg Chronicle


----------



## Animus (Feb 11, 2005)

LiquidAtom said:
			
		

> Animus,
> 
> Here are a couple of links that will help, give you a feel of the world of Eberron.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links.

I actually have the Eberron Campaign Setting book, but not any of the other books.


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 11, 2005)

Animus,

I am extremely sorry, I haven't been able to reply lately because my computer is in the shop, and all character word file was on my computer. If you still want me to play, I shall post my character by today.


----------



## Animus (Feb 11, 2005)

Simarillius,

That's understandable. We're just starting out anyway. If you can post your character and catch up today, that would be fine.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Feb 12, 2005)

Animus,

Hey just found you a link on the front page for a bunch of maps of Sharn. 

Sharn Maps


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 13, 2005)

Alright, I have my computer back fully functional with all my files. I should have my character posted and my introduction in the game by tonight, or at the latest tomorrow morning.


----------



## Silmarillius (Feb 14, 2005)

Alright everyone, it doesn't look like I'm going to be playing at this time due to certain commitment issues. I'm sorry for any inconviences.


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2005)

Just an FYI, I'm waiting for other people to chime in *nudge Jem*


----------



## Nephis (Mar 3, 2005)

lost in thought and daydreams, jem is brought back to the present and scambers back to the storyhour.

sorry - i was waiting to see the bugbear's reaction, but i think i've posted a more appropriate, jem-like response.

FYI - it's is possible that i won't be able to post saturday or sunday, but i will make every attempt to do so...  going to visit the in-laws (who have no computer) and the sis-in-laws (who have a busy, crazy household)


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Mar 3, 2005)

*Korbin, Human Fighter 1*

Hey, sorry I haven't posted in a few weeks.  I've been recovering from the flu, as have my family.  Anyway, if I missed a lot, I'll go ahead and back out if necessary.  Let me know.


----------



## Nephis (Mar 3, 2005)

errr .... doncha mean durak, dwarf cleric of the sovereign host?

[sorry to hear you were so sick   ... glad to hear you're better  ]


----------



## Animus (Mar 3, 2005)

No worries folks,

Things happen. So long as you let me know of any foreseen absences, I have no problem. We're moving on. 1-2 more updates before the weekend. You'll have one later this evening, and maybe tommorrow if things move quickly enough. If not, oh well.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2005)

Hey Korbin, welcome back. The flu has been playing havoc with a couple of the games I'm in. I don't think you've missed too much. Tym's a bit of motormouth, so your character probably couldn't get a word in anyway.


----------



## Animus (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey guys,

I will give Korbin of Valenar today to post something, because it's already been a week since he last posted. If I see no signs of him, I will actively seek an alternate divine spellcaster. Cool?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds good to me. How about a multiclassed ratcatcher/cleric?


----------



## Nephis (Mar 10, 2005)

... or a druid with a nice big kitty!


----------



## Korbin of Valenar (Mar 11, 2005)

*Sorry!*



			
				Animus said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I will give Korbin of Valenar today to post something, because it's already been a week since he last posted. If I see no signs of him, I will actively seek an alternate divine spellcaster. Cool?




Animus, go ahead and give my spot away.

I do want to apologize to everyone for my extended absense.  It was by no means intentional.  AFter me getting sick, then my two kids got the flu, and are only now getting better.  Add to that my computer fritzed out on me, I haven't been able to post.

So please let someone else have fun, and I hope to keep following this adventure!  Have fun guys!


Andrew


----------



## Animus (Mar 11, 2005)

Korbin,

Sorry you're having so many complications. If I run another game, I'll keep you in mind. Good luck!


----------



## Animus (Mar 12, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## IamTheTest (Mar 12, 2005)

How do you feel about a Warforged Druid?  I think the idea is interesting but Id rather fit into the group.


----------



## Animus (Mar 13, 2005)

IamTheTest said:
			
		

> How do you feel about a Warforged Druid?  I think the idea is interesting but Id rather fit into the group.




That might be aq possibility. I actually have a guy that has dibs, but start putting together a character for me to approve.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 14, 2005)

I know you have someone else with dibs to fill the Divine Caster role, put this is a divine caster that I started in another game, and would like to keep playing, so if you like him, let me know:

*Lyran Molaes-thasti*'s story starts with his parents: when Jillya d'Lyrandar found out that she had no innate talents useful to her family’s business in Thrane, and very little desire to take up a life of sailing, she joined the priesthood of The Silver Flame.  During the last war she often went out onto battlefields and tended the wounded on both sides, saving lives and souls for the Silver Flame. This is where she met Allusair Molaes-thasti, a Valenar mercenary, wounded and near death. She brought the wounded man to the temple, and as she tended him the two fell in love. When they were married he swore upon his ancestors that he would stay and fight for Thrane on behalf of his new wife and the son she carried within. He went off to the war, leaving a new son and wife behind.  He was never seen or heard from again.

Lyran trained in the temple and was an intuitive and bright student. When he was old enough, he enlisted in the army to fight on the Karrnath fronts, where undead and summoned outsiders were common, and he did very well throughout the last quarter of the war. 

Lyran, not willing to settle down after war's end, has taken to traveling. Armed with mementos and gifts he accumulated during the war, he has taken the role of a knight-errant of the Silver Flame, traveling from country to country, city to city, meeting people, talking, and helping where he can. His mother, to this day stays at the temple in Nathyrr, and Lyran visits her whenever he is in the area.  He steadfastly looks out for word of the fate of his father, whom he holds out hope of being alive and able to explain why he hasn’t returned to his mother.

Lyran is extremely curious about the Valenar religion, and is always interested to find out more about the culture from which part of his heritage hails.  Lyran has never had much contact with house Lyrandar.

Lyran has studied demonology, planar theory, and religious matters extensively.  His superiors in the church know him to be almost stubbornly focused on tasks set before him, often giving up food and sleep to be successful.  He never quite got the hang of his bow training as a Silver Flame initiate, but he has always enjoyed battle from horseback.  He is rarely rash and likes to assess all situations before acting.

Lyran is rather ruggedly handsome, and extremely self-assured. He isn't especially strong, but he uses his wits and magic in combat regularly. His hair is always cropped short, but he maintains rather long, well-groomed sideburns: his only vanity.

Stats:* Lyran Molaes-thasti*: Male half-elf Cleric 3 of the Silver Flame; 3000 XP; Medium humanoid; HD 3d8; hp 18; Init -5; Spd 20 ft/x3.; AC 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +2; Grp +3; Atk or Full Atk +4 melee (1d8+1/19-20, masterwork cold iron long sword) or +4 melee (1d8/x3, masterwork alchemical silver lance) or +1 ranged (1d4+1/19-20/10 ft., dagger); SA Exorcism Domain, Turn Undead 5/day (+2 from Knowledge (Religion); as level Clr4); SQ immune to sleep spells, +2 save vs. Enchantments, low-light vision, elven blood, spontaneous curing, protective ward 1/day; AL LG; AP 9; SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +5; Str 12, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 14.

_Skills and Feats_: Balance -6, Climb -6, Concentration +7 (+11 casting defensively), Diplomacy +5, Escape Artist -6, Gather Information +4, Hide -6, Jump -12, Knowledge (religion) +7, Knowledge (the planes) +4, Listen +2, Move Silently -6, Ride +2, Search +2, Spot +2, Swim -13; Combat Casting, Heroic Spirit, Mounted Combat, Spell Focus (Abjuration).

Weapon Group Proficiencies: Basic, Spears and Lances, Heavy Blades

Traits and Flaws: Focused, Relentless, Shaky, Unreactive.

Languages: Abyssal, Common, Elven.

Spells per Day (4/4/3) DC 12+spell level (Abjurations DC 13+spell level); Caster Level 3; Domains: Exorcism and Protection; commonly prepared spells: 0- detect magic, light, light, read magic; 1- bless, magic weapon, sanctuary* (DC 15), shield of faith; 2- magic circle against evil* , bear’s endurance, lesser restoration.

Possessions: masterwork cold iron long sword, dagger, banded mail, masterwork heavy wooden shield, Flame-touched Iron Holy Symbol (Silver Flame), spell component pouch, backpack (18 lbs): bedroll, flint and steel, rations (2), ID Papers (Lyran Molaes-thasti), torches (5), water skin, 8pp,  5 gp, 3 sp, 10 cp. Total weight carried: 53.5 lbs.

Age: 43, Height: 5’11”, Weight 132 lbs. Hair: Brown, Eyes: Green.

Scimitar (Heavy Warhorse)
Large Animal; Hit Dice: 4d8+12 (30 hp); Initiative: +1; Speed: 40 ft. ; Armor Class: 18 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural, +4 armor), touch 10, flat-footed 17; Base Attack +3; Grapple +11; Attack: Hoof +6 melee (1d6+4); Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bite +1 melee (1d4+2); Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent; Saves: Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +2 Abilities: Str 18, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6

Skills and feats: Balance -3, Hide -3, Jump +4, Listen +5, Move Silently -3, Spot +4, Sim -4; Endurance, Run.

Possessions: military saddle, bit and bridle, MW alchemical silver lance, scale barding. With rider and all rider’s gear (304.5 lbs.-medium encumbrance)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Mar 14, 2005)

hi animus thanks for being so kind to offer me a divine caster character, but at this time i cannot compromise to play another game. I'm playing 4 and I have no time to spare. 

Tor.


----------



## Animus (Mar 14, 2005)

IamTheTest-

Put a character together so I can check it out.

ShaggySpellsword-

I like the character, so I am going to let you play. Please post it in my rogue's gallery thread here. 

I'll let the both of you in. I'm just trying to come up with a way to work you in.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Mar 14, 2005)

Do you have your divine spellcaster? If so, put me down as an alt.

Thanx,
Tailspinner


----------



## Animus (Mar 15, 2005)

Tailspinner,

I'll write you in as an alt.


----------



## IamTheTest (Mar 15, 2005)

I posted my character in the rogues gallery thread.  Please let me know what needs to be fixed, this is my first Eberron game so I dont know the ins and outs yet.  Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Animus (Mar 15, 2005)

Great! I'll check it out today.


----------



## Animus (Mar 15, 2005)

Does this work for everybody?

*Edit* Eventually there will be a jpg posted.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Mar 17, 2005)

yep works for me


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, except for the fact that the monsters seem to outnumber the characters, yes it works for me to.


----------



## Animus (Mar 19, 2005)

Since you were on the right track with killing the rats, I sped up the combat. I didn't think there'd be any objections. Besides, I need to work your new party members in somehow in the near future.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2005)

Sounds good to me. Tym was quite ready to be done with the rats.


----------



## Animus (Mar 22, 2005)

IamtheTest and ShaggySpellsword (highlight to read): You were part of a party that was sent down by Morgrave University to find valuable stuff for them to display, but your party (except for you of course) was slaughtered by skeletons. You guys are near death but I am giving you each a potion of cure/repair crit to get you up to full health. You entrance is coming up soon (as in today's update soon).


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Mar 22, 2005)

Animus, 



Spoiler



How are my spells? All gone?  Some Gone?  Turning Attempts all blown? (That's probably how we escaped) looking foward to getting in.  Oh...and where's my horse?


----------



## Animus (Mar 22, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword: Yes you are out of spells. An your horse is back up at Morgrave. You have one Turning attempt left.


----------



## IamTheTest (Mar 22, 2005)

Cant wait to get started.


----------



## Animus (Mar 30, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword, You're up in the IC thread  .


----------



## Animus (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody know what LiquidAtom's up to? He hasn't been here for over a week.


----------



## Nephis (Apr 18, 2005)

no idea where LiquidAtom is, but if you guys wonder where i am - i keep getting bumped off of enworld.... err ... actually, the server keeps crashing. so while it hasn't crashed yet (actually it has - twice), i thought i'd let y'all know while i am able to!  this has been true for the last week or so.  now i'm going to go read the thread (if my server will let me, that is!   ).  if you hear no remark from jem, now you know why.  Animus, if you think her silence is ever too long (supposing the problem continues), feel free to "animate" her at will.


----------



## Animus (Apr 19, 2005)

nojiri23: Noted 

All: I'm too tired to put forth the energy to post my update tonight, so I'll be posting an update tommorrow. In the meantime, what is the marching order going to be now? I need single file, two by two, and wide formations. Please feel free to work this out over the next few days.


----------



## Animus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Suggested marching orders*

This is what I put to gether for marching order. What do you think?


```
Name	Class	Race	Symbol
Jem	Rogue	human	J
Tym	Bard	human	T
Kamvul	Ftr	human	K
Ash	Druid	wrfrg	A
Lyran	Cle	hlf-elf	L
Grotz	Sor/Art	gnome	G
			

	Single	Double	
	K	A	K
	J	G	J
	T	L	T
	G		
	L		
	A		


		Wide	
		K	
	T	G	J
	A	L
```


----------



## Nephis (Apr 21, 2005)

yah!  protect the rogue!  

(change of character):  i happen to think that this marching order is well-thought-out and reveals a sense of delicacy and prescience.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, it doesn't make optimal use of Tym's reach weapons, but the bigger burler types can likely do much more damage anyway. Besides Tym won't object to being behind Jem most of the time. It has to be the best view.


----------



## Animus (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Kamvul*

I am going to NPC Kamvul for the time being. Since LiquidAtom was the one to drum up interest to get this game going, I feel like I owe him that much. It's been over two weeks, though, so I don't know how much longer I'm going to wait until putting out a call for a warrior-type. Stay tuned.


----------



## LiquidAtom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Kamvul ir'Vadaya*

Sorry to have been gone sooo long Animus.  I''ve been out of town working my butt off.  I'm back now, so I'll be posting again.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 29, 2005)

Welcome back!


----------



## Animus (Apr 29, 2005)

I figured something like that   . Welcome back.


----------



## Animus (May 4, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword,

I need you to post your action in the gmae thread.


----------



## LiquidAtom (May 11, 2005)

Hey guys, wanted to let you know that from 5/13 to 5/23 I will be on vacation in Colorado, yay!!!!  I wont be able to post most likely.  Animus feel free to NPC Kamvul, until I get back


----------



## Animus (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: ShaggySpellsword/Lyran*

I know that ShaggySpellsword has been around but hasn't posted in a few weeks. SO are you trying to say that you're out? Please let me know. No hard feelings if that's the case, but I'd appreciate not being left hanging.


----------



## Animus (Jun 14, 2005)

OK, so it's been 11 days since Lyran was even lst seen on the board, and a lot more than that since he last posted. Needless to say, I have to remove him. Let's just call it a death but not loot his body (that would be just wrong). Do we want another divine spellcaster, or do you think Ash will be enough?


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2005)

It depends, does Tym get the wand of Cure Light Wounds the party bought? If I remember correctly Lyran had it, or was it an earlier player no longer with the group. I can't remember. Tym can use it. If that is the case then I would say we'll take whatever somebody wants to play. If not then we need more divine help. Pun intended.


----------



## Animus (Jun 15, 2005)

Scotley said:
			
		

> It depends, does Tym get the wand of Cure Light Wounds the party...If not then we need more divine help. Pun intended.



Terrible   .  I don't remember who got the wand, but I'll check the posts to see. You can get it back though.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 24, 2005)

I will be out of touch for a little vacation from Saturday until Wed. evening or Thursday. Feel free to npc Tym until I return. Assuming we have the wand of Cure Light Wounds he will despense some healing.


----------



## Animus (Jun 27, 2005)

1) Jem, you were hit when going around the corner to atytack the skeleton. You provoked and AoO because of it's reach. 

2) Do you guys want to recruit another cleric? If so, that is what I'm specifically requesting.

3) Which door are you going in? Or are you continuing down the hall?


----------

